# How did you find EN World?



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm just curious how you found out about the site.  For the purposes of this poll, I'm "lumping together" EN World with Eric's old site, so if you migrated from Eric's, read the question as "How did you find EN World/Eric's Site?"

I'm sure I'll miss some options, so if you don't see yours, please select "Other" and specify in the thread itself.  Also, if you could specify what drew you here in the first place (reviews?  looking for info on a publisher?), that would be cool.


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 9, 2002)

I filtered over from Eric Noah's Third Edition News...  I started that obsession back in 2000


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 9, 2002)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> *I filtered over from Eric Noah's Third Edition News...  I started that obsession back in 2000  *




There definitely should have been a dedictated "from Eric Noah's Third Edition News" option 

Edit: Forgot to mention what brought me here: I'd say it was the news first, reviews second.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2002)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There definitely should be a dedictated "from Eric Noah's Third Edition News" option  *




You're probably right.  I've edited the poll.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Dec 9, 2002)

I kind of remember hearing rumors of 4rd Edition coming out.  I was poking around and kind of stumbled on Eric Noah's old boards and have just been around.  Granted when I voted the option migrated from old boards wasn't there.


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 9, 2002)

*WotC...*

I used to post-n-lurk a great deal at the WotC boards.  I'd stop by here occassionally but for some reason it never stuck.  About a half year ago I found these boards to have much better threads, suggestions and attitudes.  I found many more helpful people here and the attitudes of the mods reminded me of a large site I used to run.  I no longer feel the need to return to the WotC boards.  * hats off *


----------



## Terraism (Dec 9, 2002)

I picked up an obsession with Eric's site sometime in, oh... March of 2000?  Yeah, sounds about right.  A bit off topic, but does anyone remember a user that had a scraggly tree for their sig?  I seem to remember that one quite vividly, and I'm not sure why...


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2002)

I suppose I should mention how I got here.  Obviously, I migrated from Eric's site -- I found that site when the first 3E Dragon articles were running.  Search engine, stumbled across the site.  Took me about 6 months to start hanging out on the messageboards, though - I originally came for the news.  I stayed for the messageboards. Then I started wanting to do some stuff myself and, well - the rest is history.


----------



## Warmaster_Horus (Dec 9, 2002)

I actually stumbled upon it


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 9, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *I suppose I should mention how I got here.  *




Funny, I would have thought you had been searching for "hot Italian beef" and ended up here instead...


----------



## Terraism (Dec 9, 2002)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Funny, I would have thought you had been searching for "hot Italian beef" and ended up here instead...
> 
> *



[Chuckle.]

Again an aside, would you have ever gussed that "Snarf" is apparently a colour, according to the boards?


----------



## Avarice (Dec 9, 2002)

I was pointed towards Eric's site by a friend in the spring of 2000.  I've been a dedicated lurker ever since...


----------



## Victim (Dec 9, 2002)

I came from Eric's site.  My brother found that one, and pointed it out to me, but I don't know where he found it.


----------



## RSKennan (Dec 9, 2002)

I started with Yahoo groups. From there I evolved to WOTCs boards, and from there transended reality to arrive here. I like this place.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2002)

Migrated from Eric's site, of course.

And I found a link to Eric's site in a post on WotC's mailing list (or maybe message boards) way back when (i.e., almost a year before the release of 3e).


----------



## KingOfChaos (Dec 9, 2002)

I have yet to see a D&D site that lacks a link to EN World somewhere on it. 

However, I migrated from Eric's site to here.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 9, 2002)

I came upon the world of En after tracking my archnemesis, Peter Piratecat, across the planes.  I rested here, weary from my travels, and the strange entrapment effect of this demiplane has forced me to give up my search for that pernicious pussy-cat privateer.

Wow, 'snarf' is a color.
R 
I 
V
E 
N


----------



## Terraism (Dec 9, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *I came upon the world of En after tracking my archnemesis, Peter Piratecat, across the planes.  I rested here, weary from my travels, and the strange entrapment effect of this demiplane has forced me to give up my search for that pernicious pussy-cat privateer. *



Now I feel bad.  I just woke up my roomate laughing.  Bad RangerWickett.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 9, 2002)

Ah hell... didn't read the question well enough... I voted for recommended by a friend, but I really would have to say that I migrated from Eric's 3rd edition news site.  Perhaps a kindly mod could change my vote, if that's at all possible... lol.

I did learn of Eric's old site from my pal Ed though.


----------



## d'Anconia (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah, I came from Eric's old site, got there about 6 months before it was transferred over. is there really a color named snarf? [EDIT - I guess there is! cool}

How about Thundercats?

Or Mumra?

Or Panthro

Lionel

Wow those are all colors???

Lets have some more fun

Tigress

Next question - does any random word inserted after [COLOR=] pop up a color? Let's test this out

Google
Georgia
Mountain
OK, so google is not a color but Geogia and Mountain, along with all the thundercats I could think of are? I must solve this pattern. 

Let's try some more:
Harry
Potter
VOLDEMORT
George Bush heh interesting color 

Ok how about single letters:
A
B
C
D
F
G
H
I
J
K
L

Ok, it appears all the single letters come out black. How about:

Fool

Well, there goes my double o hypothesis

Let's Try this again:
Google
Google

Wow am I a dork. I figured it out (in case you want to know. You probably don't. You probably think I'm an idiot by now) It appears that an random word inserted between COLOR tags creates a color. Why then does google not do this, you ask? that's because in this sentence right here:

"Next question - does any random word inserted after [COLOR=] pop up a color? Let's test this out"

There is actually a COLOR tag after the word after with nothing after the =. I it threw in there trying to explain myself. Only you can't see it, because, DUH IT's a TAG!!!, there fore when I try to change the color to google immediatly after that blank color tag, the closing color tag is closing out the blank one, not the google color tag. There you go. I hope everyone is as confused by this last paragraph as I am. Thank you and Goodnight!


----------



## the Jester (Dec 9, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Migrated from Eric's site, of course.
> 
> And I found a link to Eric's site in a post on WotC's mailing list (or maybe message boards) way back when (i.e., almost a year before the release of 3e). *




Wow, that's exactly my story too.  I kept seeing links to Eric's site mentioned on the WotC mailing list, so I checked 'em out... I would check for news on the allegedly-upcoming 3e every day, and after a while I discovered the message boards.  Then I kept the faith when he passed the torch to Moruss, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Terraism (Dec 9, 2002)

d'Anconia said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I came from Eric's old site, got there about 6 months before it was transferred over. is there really a color named snarf? [EDIT - I guess there is! cool}
> 
> How about Thundercats?
> 
> ...



Hehe - someone was thinking the same thing.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 9, 2002)

hmm, that is a diffucult question, as more than one answer applies.    let's see...  i found the Creature Catalog through a search engine, then after checking that site a lot, i discovered eric noah's site and its message boards (or was it ENWorld already at that point?  heh, i dunno), then followed it to its inevitable conclusion here at ENWorld.  and maybe more of them apply to me.


----------



## The It's Man (Dec 9, 2002)

I migrated from Eric's.

I got that link when I signed up with the GM's Friends Network(tm), it only cost me $10 more, and it has been worth it .


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 9, 2002)

I found Eric's site on a search for third edition.  It was a the job before my last, so on or before feb 2000.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 9, 2002)

I believe I found it on the links at Necromancer Games, but I'm not sure.

I found Necromancer Games on the web when I did, out of the blue more or less, a google search for 'Gygax' and NG's site came up, advertising the then upcoming product Necropolis.  At the time I hadn't played D&D in years and didn't know much about third edition


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 9, 2002)

Well, I been here before most of you little whipper snappers...

I found out about 3e about the time I had totally given up on D&D and was going to create my own game.  I went to the WotC site, but they had very little info, so I did a Yahoo search.  (Yes, it was so long ago that searching on Yahoo actually gave results!)  And I found Eric's site.

And promptly lost it again.  I made another search (on Lycos this time) and found the site again under its new hosting.  I've been here ever since, though I haven't posted much for over a year now.


----------



## Lurks-no-More (Dec 9, 2002)

Search engine.
All hail the power of Google!


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2002)

I was lurking on Eric's site after a web search on third edition, and after a while, I decided to stay in this nice place.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2002)

Someone on WotC's boards pointed out Eric's site was another good place to get news, so I meandered over.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 9, 2002)

i spend my spare time on D&D boards. i found Eric's site way back when.

i ha(u)ng out mostly on the WotC board/ list and pointed people to Eric. i now point them here.


----------



## Azure Trance (Dec 9, 2002)

When I was into Shadowrun at Dumpshock.com I found a link there posted by someone about ENWORLD with him saying it was for all his DnD needs...


----------



## seasong (Dec 9, 2002)

Web search. I was looking for sites with a few feat write-ups as a possible resource for a setting I was playing with.

Who could have guessed?


----------



## MEG Hal (Dec 9, 2002)

OOPS--I came over from Eric Noah's (duh) but I put came from another site because I found Eric's through another site--please edit my vote, sorry  

Either way I love ya Morrus!!!


----------



## KDLadage (Dec 9, 2002)

*Migrated from Eric's Site*

However, how I got to Erics site was rather cool. I had never heard of it -- sorry Eric -- and was (for the most part) oblivious to most things d20. I read the bit on the Wizards site about the Open Gaming concept and began a conversion of my Umbragia campaign material (at that time written in FUDGE) into d20.

As the release data for the main book was approaching, Bob Huss dropped me a line over on the Pyramid Boards informing me of a discussion dealing with the Umbragia setting over on Eric Noahs baords... I checked them out and became a rather regular member ever since...

Thanks Bob!

And thanks go out to Eric and Morrus for a fine job and a great couple of web sites.


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 9, 2002)

I got to EN World from Eric's ... er, I mean "my" ... old site. 

My first real memory of dealing with Morrus and EN World was the whole Daemonforge thing and how they were asking for their own forum on my boards.  I was happy to oblige.  Since then I watched as he demonstrated his considerable organizational and people skills.  I actually remember thinking, "My god, this guy could crush me if he decided to become a rival."    I then tried to get him over to RPGPlanet as a hosted site, but there were technical difficulties with that.  And then the thing that really solidified our relationship was his willingness to coordinate the ENnies -- our sites became inextricably linked after that.  He was, then, the obvious and really "only" choice when I retired.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 9, 2002)

I discovered Eric site in Spring 2000, and since then went there (and now I come here) every day I connect to the net.


----------



## Henry (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi, I'm charter member #40 of the "Eric Noah Unofficial Fan Club," Founded September, 1999 

Little did I know I was sitting in the same audience with Eric the day Gencon 1999 announced the 3rd edition of D&D. When I came home, I scoured the 'net for anything I could find on this game - and there was Eric, recently from Gencon himself, having already created his rumors page, along with his grandiose plan to set up a conversion site for all the old 1E and 2E stuff, for when 3E came out.

Three years later, I'm still coming to the #1 site on the 'net for 3E and d20 News and info, but it's not the primary reason. The Message board community, originally added as an almost afterthough-like capacity, was the reason I've stayed the whole time. (God, those original boards were some crappy software!)


----------



## Emiricol (Dec 9, 2002)

That'd be the last option, for me...


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 9, 2002)

*LazyBones*

Some fool named LazyBones mentioned some threads that he had over here linked to them and have been hooked.


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 9, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> Little did I know I was sitting in the same audience with Eric the day Gencon 1999 announced the 3rd edition of D&D. *




Age has adled your mind, dear friend.  I didn't go to that GenCon!  I had to have scoopers send me info like what was on the "Big Announcement" t-shirt, etc.  And I didn't actually start my site until a few days after the Big Announcement.  

BTW, in 2000 at GenCon, Henry was one of the first "fans" I met in person, along with Coik and Piratecat and PA.  Gosh, that was a long time ago...


----------



## Horacio (Dec 9, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> Gosh, that was a long time ago... *




...in a galaxy far far away.


----------



## officeronin (Dec 9, 2002)

Found a link at a yahoo club --  I'm the one that polled "other".

OfficeRonin


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> My first real memory of dealing with Morrus and EN World was the whole Daemonforge thing and how they were asking for their own forum on my boards.  I was happy to oblige.  *



*

Wow - blast from the past.  I remember sending you those news announcements. 




			Since then I watched as he demonstrated his considerable organizational and people skills.  I actually remember thinking, "My god, this guy could crush me if he decided to become a rival."  

Click to expand...



Bah!  Nonsense!  There are things that you are unquestionably better at than I am.  You're better at the rumour-ferreting (that sounds dodgy), and you're definitely better as a messageboard admin than I am - I get impatient with people much too quickly. I'm just lucky you, PC etc. are still here! 

Hey, you remember when EN World first got it's hosted forums here (after the Daemonforge forum - or the "World Creation Forum" as it was known at the time)?  We were moving some threads and somebody got into a real tizzy about it - as far as I remember, their main beef was that we weren't doing it sneakily enough...  who was that?

In the end, that prompted the creation of the D20 System Games forum.*


----------



## jdavis (Dec 9, 2002)

Found a link to this site on the short lived E-tools board at the Fluid website. I have to thank e-tools for being so buggy or I would of never started searching around for information. This place is more adictive than smoking, and most people here are actually friendly and helpful (a rarity on the internet) and able to carry on decent discussions.


----------



## Dagger75 (Dec 9, 2002)

Way back when..

 I type in Dungeon and Dragons 3rd Edition into a search engine.  Got to a post from Eric's website and the rest is history.


----------



## Henry (Dec 9, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Age has adled your mind, dear friend.  I didn't go to that GenCon!  I had to have scoopers send me info like what was on the "Big Announcement" t-shirt, etc.  And I didn't actually start my site until a few days after the Big Announcement.  *





I could have sworn I remember one of your original pages around August of 1999 said that you had "just come back from Gencon" with news of that announcement. Huh.

And I do remember searching the 'net and finding your site soon after my return.

I blame the space aliens and their damnable mind-probes... 

1999 was the first time I met Gary Gygax, also (at a Greyhawk seminar) - that part I DIDN'T forget! 



> *BTW, in 2000 at GenCon, Henry was one of the first "fans" I met in person, along with Coik and Piratecat and PA.  Gosh, that was a long time ago... *




Yes, it certainly was. I miss Gencon, and long to return next year. The ability to simply "Geek out" in the presence of Tens of Thousands of gamers is beyond compare.


----------



## JDragon (Dec 9, 2002)

Well, I like allot of other people here came over from Eric's site.

I found his first rumors site with in less than a week after the big anouncement and have been here ever since. (the only other D&D message board I use at all is Monte's and thats mainly for the RTTTOEE forum)

I haven't ever gotten a huge post count on any version of the boards, but I've been here thru it all. (I think my 140 now is the highest for me yet.)

I also did alot of advertising for eric's rumors site during the spring of 2000 as I was working at the local game store and would refer anyone with ?'s about the "new" edition to the site for all the info. (and still send anyone with D&D ?'s here as offten as possible.)

JDragon


----------



## orbitalfreak (Dec 9, 2002)

Many moons ago, I typed "Dungeon Dragon" in a Lycos search engine and came across this horrendously-long title by the name of "Eric Noah's Unofficial Third Edition Dungeons and Dragons News" (or whatever it was).  "Third Edition?" I asked?  

And then I became hooked on the news, scoops, and my favorite: the rumours!  After a few months (I arrived about the same time the site started), I migrated to the message boards and lurked for a year before posting.  

Like many others, I was shocked when I saw that "Closing Soon" message all in red, but was relieved when Morrus decided to take over the site (thanks!).  I had never visited ENWorld before then (except for an occasional link to a story or two), though now I wish I had.

...Ahh, memories...


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 9, 2002)

I stumbled onto Eric's old site thru a search engine many moons ago...and I've been an EN World loyalist ever since!!


----------



## HellHound (Dec 9, 2002)

I checked "migrated".

I found Eric's site via search engine.

I only got interested in 3e after the release of the core books... so that would be Christmas 2000. I had stopped playing D&D just after the release of 2e (never bought it) and had been running an OD&D campaign for a while and though that 3e sounded like my idea of a good time.

My wife ordered the core books for me for christmas, and I started reading what was available for it on the web so far. Eric Noah's archived news let me read a lot about the material in the books prior to getting them.

I started a fan site (called "The Iron Keep").

It got a few hits here and there.

Then I scooped my fansite on Eric's news... and WHAM, three to five thousand hits a day.

And I stuck.


----------



## Olive (Dec 9, 2002)

migrated, referred to eric's by a friend.

i was just remembering the sinking feeling i got when i saw eric was closing, and how much better i felt when morrus said he was reopening it...
thanks to the both of yas...


----------



## LGodamus (Dec 9, 2002)

I have been a dedicated lurker here since early 2000....wow time really slips by quickly.


----------



## smetzger (Dec 9, 2002)

From Eric's sight of course.

A more interesting question for the old timers.  How did you find Eric's sight?

I believe I found Eric's sight from rec.games.frp.dnd but it may have been from WOTC boards, anyone remember Synaptic Dragon and Balsamic Dragon?   I started reading his news page pretty much from the beginning, there weren't a whole lot of surprises when I got my PHB the day it came out 
I didn't start posting to Eric's sight until WOTC's boards went down, for a month or more and Deja News folded the same month.  Thus, if you didn't have a news feed there was no place to post except Eric's.


----------



## Negative Zero (Dec 9, 2002)

i was part of the massive exodus from Eric's site, which i'd found by search engine a few weeks before it went kaput.

~NegZ


----------



## Broken Fang (Dec 10, 2002)

Came over from Eric's site...can't remember how I got to his site though.  Old age stinks!


----------



## the Jester (Dec 10, 2002)

smetzger said:
			
		

> *I believe I found Eric's sight from rec.games.frp.dnd but it may have been from WOTC boards, anyone remember Synaptic Dragon and Balsamic Dragon?  *




Yes I do, as a matter of fact!

I believe it was the wotc mailing list.


----------



## GrayIguana (Dec 10, 2002)

Just so you have the info Morrus.   I checked other publisher as I found your link at Monte Cook's site.  I check the news here regularly, and then found the message boards.  Though I normally lurk more than post, I have enjoyed a lot of the information I've found here.


----------



## Cutty Sark (Dec 10, 2002)

I hadn't played D&D for years and I was the GM for a game of Shadowrun that some of my friends wanted to start.  I was browsing around what is now dumpshock.com - the Shadowrun equivalent of these boards.  I think it was the Deep Resonance forums then.  Doesn't matter.  I found a thread about D&D, which was odd, and I read it.  It was odd.  No one said anything about THAC0.  It took me about thirteen posts to decide that they were talking about a new game.  It had been out for a while, and somebody linked to the ENWorld site.  I read stuff on the boards for at least three hours, and the next day I made a trip to the bookstore and then called my friends to tell them there was no way in hell we were playing Shadowrun that weekend.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Dec 10, 2002)

Like some others, I had actually stopped playing D&D and was primarily a HERO kinda guy. I remember reading somewhere (Greytalk?) that a new edition was coming out, so I thought I would see what it was about. 

I was (still am) a computer dunce - for the longest time I did not know what a message board was, eventually after seeing hints for months on the front page and the tangent parts of the site - I figured out how to get in.  The board was one of those tree type horrid things that I still can't follow. I could not figure out how to register, so I just watched. 

Embarassing story - I sent Eric an e-mail once asking him to post something for me because I could not figure the dang thing out! Within 30 min of sending said e-mail, I discovered the register process. I thought it was some kind of members only thing.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 10, 2002)

Eric posted to the WotC's D&D3E newsgroup that he was starting an "unofficial news" site.  I went and checked it that day, pretty much every day since, and moved to EN World along with the rest of the furniture last year.


----------



## arwink (Dec 10, 2002)

I migrated over from Eric's site, although I never used the messageboards there, just checked the news daily.

for the life of me, I can't remember how I found it originally though.


----------



## Liquide (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh my lets see if I can cram a long story into something short 

In the beginning there was only a large darkness that filled my life, I was a young 19 years old AD&D player that looked for more bits that could satisfy my hunger for even more interesting tibids for my all too adventure hungry players.

Then I found a site, a site dedicated to a 3e countadown.
This sparked my interest quite a lot and I started to search for even more information about this so called 3e.

I then trough a search found a place called Eric Noah's Unofficial 3rd edition news, blackness filled with letterings of gold that spoke to me about a bright future for the game I so dearly loved.

I then went to the messageboard of this master of the lore and registered the nick "DCD" and became a lurker that eagerly visited the site every day for my 3e fix and unofficial news.

Time passed and one day I finally registed my trademark on the messageboards, the trademark that I still use today and it is "Liquide". I then one day posted a Prestige Class called the Caledonian Highlander in what was the General Discussion of that time.

A man I have never met then approached and told me to post that Prestige Class in a diffrent forum so it could be better evaluated and maybe even used in his little project campaign setting called "Deamonforge". The mans name was and still is Russell "Morrus" Morrissey.

This Morrus and I then started to talk about this Prestige Class for some reason and for some reason I started to help him out with his little hobby project website called EN World and was back then found at http://website.lineone.net/~morrus/ .

Then a logotype I did as a doodle with the text "EN World" tracing a blue planet was introduced to the site. And I started to build an automated reviews section for d20 products in April 2000 for this lad that I have started to know quite well by now.

A few more months passed and even a year and Russ started to build on something called the EN World d20 system awards, called the ENnies for short. I modelled some award images that CreativeMountain on this board printed out and framed and took to GenCon so the winners could have some physical evidence of the awards they had won.

And as people say the rest is history, since then I have been back and fourth helping out on the site but as it currently stands  I have no active role in how the site is done anymore.

And finally I wanna give Russ a great thanks for continuing the legacy a grand man namned Eric Noah once started, and for giving me a chance to help out creating some parts of the site.

THANKS, from the bottom of my heart THANK YOU Russ and Eric.


----------



## GuardianLurker (Dec 10, 2002)

I *think* I found ENWorld (back when was the Unofficial News and still on gamespy) from a playtester page on 3e. It was either very shortly before, or very shortly after, the release of the PHB - but before the DMG, MM, or CC ('cause I know I heard it here first!).

I've been semi-lurking ever since; I think this is my highest post count of the various board versions.

But it's been great; it's my home page in my browsers - after all, where else would I want to go?


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 10, 2002)

What I'd like to know is, which would you rather _not_ meet in a dark alley, Negative Zero's avatar, or my signature picture?


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 10, 2002)

I migrated from Eric's site, however, that site was recommended to my by a friend.  Sadly, that friend no longer posts here, and as far as I know, has vanished from the face of the internet.


----------



## mmu1 (Dec 10, 2002)

I came over from Eric's site - had been hanging around that one since early 2000.  And for whatever reason, my account and post count has gotten lost every time the boards moved, so I think we can safely expect the boards to need to move soon after I hit 300 posts or so, if things run true to form...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 10, 2002)

I used to visit Eric Noah's Unofficial Third Edition News, and then a little while later I discovered that you had these message boards...and the rest is history. Now I have an exciting new avatar, I'm aware of Nutkinland, I talk to moderators and I read very good Story Hours!

Hurrah for D&D!


----------



## AngelTears (Dec 10, 2002)

A member from another forum decided  to summon a demonic horde from the Nightmare Realm... Finally the rather onse sided battle ending with a closed thread. Most of us wandered back to whence we had come, but I decided to stay.

-Angel Tears


----------



## DDK (Dec 11, 2002)

I probably should've answered 'Migrated from Eric Noah's' since that was the site I originally started frequenting however I got THERE through Effie Rover's various and quandry sites and so answered 'Other website/messageboard'.

I was looking for gamer's in my area and Effie's had a listing for Aussie gamers. I'm pretty sure it was through that sites links section that I saw Eric Noah's Unofficial 3rd edition News was one of the most popular and so I checked it out. That was like... 2 or 3 years ago? Maybe less, I can't remember, 'tis all a blur. I think I started going to the message board regularly from about six months to a year before the changeover. I do remember going to the News site for ages before discovering the boards though.

Heh, I just did a quick search for "Effie's, RPG" and found out the site is alive and kicking on RPGHost! Check it out: http://www.rpggateway.com/Ratings/


----------



## Gunslinger (Dec 11, 2002)

One of my friends pointed this place out to me not all that long ago.


----------



## Sanackranib (Dec 11, 2002)

*how did you find it?*

I went on line to try to find a couple more players from my game and somewhere down that road I found a link here. I don't remember from where though.


----------



## DDK (Dec 11, 2002)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *Like some others, I had actually stopped playing D&D and was primarily a HERO kinda guy. I remember reading somewhere (Greytalk?) that a new edition was coming out, so I thought I would see what it was about.*



Heh, this actually seems to be a pretty common occurance. I had given up on 2nd ed. a long time before and was playing GURPS mainly and then one of my former players mentioned 3rd ed. and I was like, 'Ptooey! D&D rims!' He bought the book, despite all my assurances that it would be crap, and after taking a look through it I decided it was cool. Of course, I didn't tell him that


----------



## Gospog (Dec 11, 2002)

Blame Doc Nuncheon!

He sent me a link to his (excellent) Story Hour.  Soon after, I was registered and poking around the site.

Next thing I knew, some guy named Pirate Cat invited me and every other gamer in Boston over his house to play Feng Shui.  

At the game, I met Pirate Cat himself, Kid Cthullhu, Doc Midnight, Dave Lozzi, Dareon Dalendrove, Chromosome, Dave Lozzi, Umbran and a bunch of other cool people.

The rest is history...

(History that will repeat itself in January! Woo hoo!)


----------

